# Registro de corrimiento..



## XaNNtUs (Oct 17, 2006)

Primer post aca ^^

Bueno asi va la cosa..

Tengo que hacer un teclado matricial de 16 teclas, y que el valor pulsado en el teclado se vea en displays de 7 segmentos. En total serian 4 displays que tengan un registro de corrimiento de derecha a izquierda.. 

Se como conectar los latches para que graben una serie de bits, lo que no se es como mandarlos a el siguiente latch cuando presiono otra tecla. pensaba en usar el 74374 como latch.

Y la otra duda es que tipo de decoder usar si quiero que salgan letras y numeros en los displays.. segun yo no existen decoders Hexadecimales.. tendria que hacer mi propio decoder?

bueno de antemano gracias..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 18, 2006)

MIra el 4055 y sobre todo 4056.
Tal y como reza el datasheet es para LCD pero te deberia funcionar aunque sea haciendo alguna pequeña modificacion como utilizar un display de anodo comun o catodo o ponerle un buffer o algo similar.

El 4056 ya lleva los display con lo que se facilita la faena, deberias añadirle un 4017 para seleccionar el display que toque (es el que inita el coche fantastico)

La serie 4XXX es compatrible con TTL.

Para lo de las pulsaciones tienes varios metodos, uno es utilizar un sensor de corriente, al pulsar una tecla circula una corriente y un comparador la detecta, deberias tener una sola resistencia que polalice todo el sistema.

Otra forma mas elegante es poner una puerta or con todas las entradas del teclado, el teclado en reposo tienes un cero y pulsando un 1.
Cuidadin con los pulsadores recuerda que rebotan  por lo que el desplazamiento se volvera loco, puedes utilizar un 555 para tener un pulso limpio y largo de unos 10ms o mas.

Tambien hay el 40106 es un inversor, con el se pueden hacer osciladores, monoestables, temporizaciones pero eso ya es otra historia.

La serie 4XXX se puede alimentar desde 3 a 14V sin problemas.


----------



## XaNNtUs (Oct 18, 2006)

oookk muchas gracias veré que tanto puedo aplicar de lo que me dijiste..ya que aun nose mucho de electrónica ^^.

danke!


----------

